# Why won’t Tivo Bolt software update to V4?



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I didn’t realize that there was a software update for the Bolt (the first version / white color).

Everything is connected (network/etc.) and I even did a restart afterwards.

Here is what I’m seeing (picture attached). Am I even eligible to update to TiVo 4 (Version 21)?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Tell/Ask TiVo. They have a phone, support page and can be found on Twitter. I don't use FB, but they are there too. Or chat:

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

https://www.lagunawoodsvillage.com/documents/view/TiVo Encore to HYDRA Update.pdf?v=1541560661


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Are you REALLY sure you want to make the leap to a different OS/UX that removes several of the features you may use, and would add several that you might not want?
I strongly recommend you do homework before making this substantial leap to determine if its right for you.

Also note that this is not an unprompted/automatic update, you would get it by selecting the menu/app for it.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I did it and I like it (no issues). 

Any recommendations on how to customize the Logitech Harmony Elite with the back function?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

dianebrat said:


> Are you REALLY sure you want to make the leap to a different OS/UX that removes several of the features you may use, and would add several that you might not want?
> I strongly recommend you do homework before making this substantial leap to determine if its right for you.
> 
> Also note that this is not an unprompted/automatic update, you would get it by selecting the menu/app for it.


Here come the TE4 Haters right on schedule.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

keithg1964 said:


> Here come the TE4 Haters right on schedule.


Not from me, I simply urged them to review the differences and decide for themselves, TE4 isn't for everyone.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

johndoedoes said:


> I did it and I like it (no issues).
> 
> Any recommendations on how to customize the Logitech Harmony Elite with the back function?


I put it on the hard Exit button. Makes the most logical sense to me.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

johndoedoes said:


> I didn't realize that there was a software update for the Bolt (the first version / white color).
> 
> Everything is connected (network/etc.) and I even did a restart afterwards.
> 
> Here is what I'm seeing (picture attached). Am I even eligible to update to TiVo 4 (Version 21)?


It's an opt-in update to go from TE3 to TE4. Do you have the Get New Experience app under Apps? But you should definitely read the threads on TE3 versus TE4 to be sure you will be happy with it since to revert back you have to reset the TiVo and lose all your recordings.

Scott


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

The 'Stop' button on the Harmony is an unused button in the TiVo world that you could use for customization.

-KP


----------

